# Masonic Globes on Pillars



## Plustax (Nov 3, 2014)

I've done some searching in the forums here and haven't been able to find what I'm looking for.  My lodge is need of replacing the world and celestial globes on our 2 pillars.  Does anyone know if there are any Masonic vendors that sell these globes?  I've checked McCoy and there doesn't appear to be any for sale there.  I've also seen where there are FULL "globes with pillars", but that is too expensive.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks..


----------



## Zack (Nov 3, 2014)

I've seen "world" globes on ebay.  Why not buy two and paint one (sky-blue?) with the stars, planets, etc?


----------



## Zack (Nov 3, 2014)

just checked ebay and there are 906 world globes  for sale


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 3, 2014)

Google "celestial globe," they're out there.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

